# Favorite tumbler media



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Whats everyone use? I tend to just google reloading and read what pops up on tons of different sites. Everyone seems to have a favorite media, additive, etc. I've seen from people using walnut bedding bought from a pet store and adding flitz polish, nu-finish car wax, or even brasso. Lots of people seem to cut up a used fabric softener sheet into pieces and throw it in as well.

Personally, all I have used is rcbs corncob media with the packet of powder polish that comes with it. This is the only thing that I have tried. I might try some of the petstore walnut bedding with some sort of additive when I need to change what I have out.

Over the last few days I've been tumbling and prepping a bunch of factory brass that I have laying around. I tried adding the cut up fabric softener sheet and it really seems to turn almost black really fast. I'm assuming that is picking up the burned powder residue that is in the media. Seems to be a good thing to me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In the past I used already treated corn cob. That was a slow process so I switched to walnut shell which was faster and cleaned a lot more brass for the money. Then one day I swabbed inside with a Q-tip. That red abrasive material really collects inside the brass. I wondered if that crap survived to damage the bore of my rifles. Then I used a basketball needle on the end of my air gun and give it a blast. Shove it right up through the primer hole. Unbelievable how much is in there. After a hundred rounds there was a big red circle on my shop wall that didn't want to come off.

So that's to much work and I am back to pre-treated corn cob media again.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have been using a mixture of both. The cases are clean, shiny and I don't seem to get as much debris in the primer holes.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

I have ben useing alot of walnat media and love it but you are right it dose leave a deposit in the inside of the brass so what i have been doing is after i do a big batch i run them for a few minutes is just plain corncob media and that has helped alot


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I use Lymans corncob media and I also add a little QuicknBrite. It is a very good cleaner I originally stumbled upon watching a infomercial. It cleans almost everything I try it on, it is good stuff.

As far as reloading brass goes my brass comes out looking clean as or cleaner than new. I add the paste to the media and let the tumbler run about 30 minutes uncovered and try help it mix itself throughout the media well and then add the brass. Honestly, QuicknBrite is always part of my working the brass.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I got the tumbler/media kit from Cabela's and it seems to work great. It has corn cob media, some case polish, and a tumbler style media separator. Using the corn cob with the case polish gets all my brass looking like new. You don't need to use more polish each time you tumble the brass. So far I have gotten 3-4 uses before needing to add more.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Rice, just plain old no name rice from Wally world. The only draw back I found was that some times the kernnels will stick in the flash hole. No big deal if you are cleaning the primer pocket after tumbling.

 Al


----------

